# Which do you like?



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I was curious as to what kind of tanks people like seeing and creating.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Since I'm so enjoying the amazing plants the high-tech tanks can let you grow I think my vote is skewed. Really most of the tanks that I see on here, I enjoy. People have really put some time and effort in their tanks and it shows. I've been amazed at the tanks people have been able to create with the low-tech approach.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Honestly I feel that I have a real appreciation for all aquascaped aquariums and I find it truely interesting to see what others have done regardless of the technical level of their tanks, each has its own limitations. Personally I lean toward keeping high tech tanks though because I enjoy trying to push the most color and growth out of my plants, not that it can't be accomplished otherwise. I guess just like having the control and speed.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

I appreciate the stability that an el natural provides. However, it is nice to look at the high light/co2 tanks. Unless the sun's shining on my tank, I've got barely enough light to look at fish with. ;-)

Anyway, my taste might change as I move into a larger house and find more space and time to do things in.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I like LOOKING at all styles as long as they are well done. As for actually owning and maintaining I have moved away from high tech recently since I just don't have the time for it anymore. For now I'm really getting into simple low-tech setups for African Cichlids. Alot of rockwork and a few simple plants like java ferns and anubias.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

At this point, I am running mid-tech (at least that's what strikes me when I consider my ~2WPG 8800K PC lighting and DIY CO2 combo w/ 0.5x EI dosing).

I like it because I'm aspiring to go higher tech (pressurized CO2) once I sell enough plants to cover the cost of a good regulator/needle valve/tank combo. For now, having lots of light, some CO2 and fast growing plants is helping to more than offset the costs associated w/ the tanks. Once I have fewer/smaller "hobby" related bills to pay, I may go a bit lower tech - switching from PC to slightly lower wattage T5s, so I have less rapid growth, less trimming... which will also be helped by a gradual change from the likes of HM, Stargrass and Najas to Erios, Dwarf sags and slower growing stems.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I like to view them all, but for my personal aquarium, I prefer to go low-mid because it's less time-consuming. I don't use CO2 anymore, but I have a touch more lighting than a low-tech tank might have and I dose all the ferts, so I'm guessing I have a mid-tech set-up? :-k

-Dave


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Lets see - I have one high-tech, one mid-tech, two low-tech, and one non-planted tanks. That makes is sort of hard to vote. If I could only have one, I'd go with high-tech. It's a bit more work, but you have more options when it comes to plant species.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

high tech all the wAY


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

I love high-tech. Modern and civilization


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

high tech.

i like knowing i can pretty much grow anything i want.


----------



## 01krisp10 (Feb 18, 2007)

el-natural, as I can't justify the time, energy, and resources to run a High-Tech tank. Though el-natural's are by no means perfect, they are a lot further on the sustainable side of the spectrum.

High-Tech tanks sure look shiny and nice though...


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi tech for me. I am a man so i like gadjet.


----------

